# 3d export with (free) Google Sketchup



## gidon (22 May 2006)

Anyone using GSU is probably aware it can only export to Google Earth as a 3d format. I have found an importer for Blender which handles this format if anyones interested:
http://jmsoler.free.fr/didacticiel/blen ... kmz_en.htm
I could only get 0.1.2 to work for me. Simply copy it across the the blender/.blender/scripts directory and you'll be able to import KMZ files from GSU. Materials etc don't get copied across but it's still quite handy. You can then export it to DXF or 3DS format and import back in GSU. It's no substitute for the full export features of Pro SU but it's something.
Cheers
Gidon
[Edit: I've found the latest version 0.1.4 works far better - exporting all the components and their colouring too. But you need to install Python 2.4 first. It's best to scale up the GSU model before export for smaller items - otherwise it'll be minute in Blender.]


----------

